# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  is there any shortcut key for creating pivot table?

## shilpa bvs

hi all,
        recently i attended interview they asked dis question i don't know the answer,if anyone knows the answer please reply

----------


## JosephP

alt+dp invokes the pivot table wizard if that is what is required

----------


## Debraj Roy

Hi Shilpa,

Welcome to the forum..

*Alt + D + P* you can use to directly use wizard..  for chart as well as report.. or Pivot table form multiple table..  :Smilie:

----------


## excelTommy

ALT + D, P works, but it takes you to the PivotTable & PivotChart Wizard, which then requires hitting ENTER a few times before actually creating the pivot table.

If you want to save a few keystrokes, you can customize the Quick Access Toolbar to launch the Create PivotTable window, which has all three of the wizard steps in one window.
-File
-Options
-Quick Access Toolbar
-In the list of Popular Commands, select "PivotTable" and click the "Add >>" button to add it to your QAT on the right.  If it's at the top of the list, you'll be able to use ALT + 1 to get to the Create PivotTable window (if it's second in the list, use ALT + 2, etc.), and you'll only need to hit ENTER once.

----------


## udprocks

Dear sir's,

what about "alt+n+v+t"

----------


## rajapicta1023

Alt+ nv worked best and perfect for me. I guess that is better than alt+dp

----------

